# Trip to NT and WA



## gomeztime (May 30, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just returned from a trip to Katherine and the Eastern Kimberley. Below are a few finds from the trip. Not sure on my Gecko's and the skinks are just hard so advice on identification is welcome.







Diporiphora-bilineata






Boiga-irregularis






Carlia Triacantha






Crocodylus Johnstoni






Crocodylus Johnstoni






Cryptoblepharus-carnabyi






Cryptoblepharus-megastictus






Ctenotus-arnhemensis






Ctenotus-essingtonii






Ctenotus-vertebralis






Ctenotus-vertebralis






Diporiphora-albilabris






Any Advice Gecko fans?






Any Advice Gecko fans?






Need advice






need help






need help






Gehyra-australis






Gehyra-nana






Morethia-ruficauda exquisita






Strophurus-ciliaris






Varanus-glebopalma






Varanus-gouldii






Varanus-mertensi


Thanks for looking comments welcome


----------



## pythons73 (May 30, 2009)

Looks as thou you had a terrific time,and what a great selection of reptiles.Awesome pictures,what is the 2nd photo...


----------



## gomeztime (May 30, 2009)

BTS in among the rocks. I was on a boat and had no chance to take a better photo. IT's dead centre of the picture.


----------



## Niall (May 30, 2009)

Great Pictures mate and Great find,

the 2nd Photo looks like a Brown tree Snake (Night Tiger)


----------



## Dragontamer (May 30, 2009)

the 1st and 5th gecko pics are bynoes geckos


----------



## Thyla (May 30, 2009)

The 2nd gecko is _G__ehyra koira_ and if I had to chose a subspecies, from pictures only i would chose _G. k. ipsa._

The 3rd gecko is _O__edura rhombifer_ (Zigzag Velvet gecko).

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ad (May 30, 2009)

That is a cracker looking bts, 
Great pics of some nice animals, 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## gomeztime (May 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone, 

I meant to put in a lot more detail but ran out of time.

The second gecko that Thyla has Identified as Gehyra Koira was found in the Osmond ranges next to lake Argyle. The Oedura rhombifer as found in the Keep River National Park right near the NT/WA boarder.

The Two bynoes that DragonTamer identified were found fair distances appart. One at Keep River and the other in Nitmiluk National Park.

Cheers


----------



## gomeztime (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone have the backstory on Firetails? I was surprised to find that my Wilson/Swan field guide doesn't associate the common name with any of the ss. MY older guide from S Swanson was quite firm on it's classification which seems to have been undone in the past 20 years.


----------



## smacdonald (May 31, 2009)

Nice haul! Which one is supposed to be the _Oedura_?



gomeztime said:


> Does anyone have the backstory on Firetails? I was surprised to find that my Wilson/Swan field guide doesn't associate the common name with any of the ss. MY older guide from S Swanson was quite firm on it's classification which seems to have been undone in the past 20 years.



What do you mean? What are you trying to find out?


Stewart


----------



## moloch05 (May 31, 2009)

Excellent post. I am glad to see all of the photos of the skinks in particular. It was great to see such a selection of Ctenotus that rarely appear on the forums.

Regards,
David


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 31, 2009)

is it , or does it seem that there are reptiles just running all over the place in NT and WA(not in the city's but out in the middle of no-where) from the pictures people come back with from those places?


Will


----------



## Acrochordus (May 31, 2009)

Excellent photo's, That Morethia-ruficauda exquisita is a great looking skink, and so are all of the other lizards, Thanks Tim.


----------



## Thyla (May 31, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Which one is supposed to be the _Oedura_?


The 2nd gecko. It's coloured white.



willia6 said:


> is it , or does it seem that there are reptiles just running all over the place in NT and WA(not in the city's but out in the middle of no-where) from the pictures people come back with from those places?


It is. WA, NT and QLD cover a wide variety of landscapes from arid areas through to the tropical rainforests. As a general rule, the closer to the equator, the more abundance and diversity of reptiles (and every other living thing). The constant warm temperatures all year round are perfect for reptiles in particular as they are ectothermic.


----------



## gomeztime (Jun 1, 2009)

willia6 said:


> is it , or does it seem that there are reptiles just running all over the place in NT and WA(not in the city's but out in the middle of no-where) from the pictures people come back with from those places?
> 
> 
> Will


 
It was over three weeks I should add, so it's not I found all these guys in a day. I photographed EVERYTHING that I could. I think the wet season would turn up much more so in response to Moloch's post, the smaller skinks became a focus more or less because they were all I could find. It's very interesting getting back and trying to identify them all because many aren't marked as per the text book picture and some are right at the edge of their range. In the end I've had to basically guess some of the skinks because you end up with three possibilities that require more information (or someone that knows better) to make a positive ID.

Cheers for the responses


----------



## litoria (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi

Great set of photos. 

The Varanus gouldii is a Varanus panoptes. You can tell from the colouring and the stripes on the tail end.

Cheers


----------



## BenReyn (Jul 22, 2009)

Fantastic stuff mate!
Thanks for sharing!
Im loving the goulds' monitors, they'de be fantastic to see in the wild i'de imagine!
ben.


----------

